# buckeye lake bass spots and times to fish



## richard219088 (Jul 14, 2011)

Does anyone know where a good spot at buckeye lake is for largemouth bass I also wanna know what bait to use at buckeye to catch bass and what time to fish for bass there. Thanks


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Heron bay or little buckeye. Spinnerbaits, buzzbaits, and jigs. I prefer evenings. You can still catchem in the middle of the day, just fish docks.
Kyle
HPT
CP

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

You have cover all the way around the lake with all the docks. If you have a boat go ahead and take advantage of that. If not I would recommend going in the evenings and finding an area to walk the shoreline. If you have the money go ahead and get a kayak or canoe and fish early morning or evening near the pads or tree line.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

buckeye in the summer is not great for bass.hoover is producing some nice bass.find a local golf course or farm pond and fish low light for this time of year bank fishing


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

richard219088 said:


> Does anyone know where a good spot at buckeye lake is for largemouth bass I also wanna know what bait to use at buckeye to catch bass and what time to fish for bass there. Thanks


would you also like us to catch them for ya?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Haha that's what I thought too
Kyle
HPT
CP



zack pahl said:


> would you also like us to catch them for ya?




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Normally I try the areas with water, then I move to the rocks. Now is the best time as the bass are everywhere. I typically use minnows, but otherwise worms.


----------

